# Where can I get the cig lighter package for a 2005 GTO?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Not to smoke, but for me to use it for my Radar detector.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

92110979 is the original part number for the front smokers package but, as per the GM Parts direct website:



> Description: Ashtray
> 92110979 no longer available and requires to purchase the following 3 items
> 1) 92146374 housing
> 
> ...


There is also a 'Smokers Package - Console - Rear Seat' which is Part #92110976


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Ugh, I was afraid of that.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

So, pretty much zero chance of getting one NOS, you're forced to get one someone pulled out?


----------

